# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Un lapicero

## F. Lázaro

Vaya lapicero de muskie... :EEK!:  :Big Grin: 



Los tirones que pegaría ese bicho... cualquiera lo sujeta  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

